# Here's my S13 Silvia K (SR20DET)



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

Was waaaaaaaaaaaay confused about the 200sx you get in America - we get the SR20DET version - same as Japan though detuned 10kw or so to account for our fuel being 91 octane (though we can get 98 octane at most city servos). You get a 2.4 litre atmo version? Is that still a 4? Big block four  

Anyway, there are some sweeeet cars on here.

You can catch some pics of my car here :

http://nissannsw.tripod.com

It's a private Jap import (imported a year or so ago) and complied last October. I'm not sure how private imports go in America but basically it's like buying a car in Japan, they ship it south to Australia and you then pay to get it complied for driving here.

Was imported as a drift car with the usual drift goodies, HKS pod, HKS exhaust, 4.4:1 LSD, Cusco coilovers, 5 stud conversion and 4 spot calipers front etc etc. All the details are on the page.

You might get some ideas if you have a similar car 

Andrew


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

VERY NICE!!! Whats next for it?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Nice ride...can that thing fit ib one parking space? Haha j/k, looks really long in the pic. Very nice though.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

wow nice i want


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

MP2050 said:


> *VERY NICE!!! Whats next for it? *


This is where it all gets interesting 

1. T28 turbo running 11psi
2. Larger Front Mount and upped boost to 14psi
3. Full EMS which will remove the MAF

Somewhere in there I'll need to upgrade the fuel pump and fit wider wheels. Will be needing at least 235's at the back.

Want it to pull low 13's rather than low 14's!!

If I cannot get a cheap T28 I'll go for a GT25 ball bearing. Not after a drag car, would rather a smoother power delivery than max power from the SR20DET.

The suspension and brakes are already sorted so only power is left


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

s13_silvia_k said:


> *This is where it all gets interesting
> 
> 1. T28 turbo running 11psi
> 2. Larger Front Mount and upped boost to 14psi
> ...



Good thinking.........keep us posted on the update


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

Thinking of selling my beast though - If I get the money I'm after (AUS$14,000 or US$7500) I'll be letting it go and save up for a Series 2 200SX (S14 Silvia Series 2 in Japan - NOT your version - very confusing I know).

Will see what happens!!


----------

